# Lowance Eliminator Series March 1&2 West Point Lake



## huntinglady74 (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok guys and gals lets hear it;  who all is planning on Fishing this upcomming Tounament.  I and my husband WoodsmanEd plan to make our decision by Monday the 6th.


----------



## lowery94 (Feb 2, 2012)

i will be there.hope the fish bite.


----------



## bradsears (Feb 2, 2012)

*Lowrance Eliminator Series*

I want to so bad and I don't have anything scheduled on those dates either.  I have too much money out already in the Bassmaster Opens.  Darn! Maybe next year!


----------



## Mike Harris (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm out, unfortunately......  

Good luck David.

Brad, didn't we face each other in a round a few years ago?


----------



## c-rig king (Feb 3, 2012)

Holding off this year.  Enjoyed fishing it the last couple years but just a little too far for possibly 5 hours fishing.  They are really struggling to fill it up this year.  I look for them to change locations in 2013.


----------



## aaron batson (Feb 3, 2012)

I am out this year too... Just dont have the means to fit it in this year... I already miss it, closer to home would have made it easier for sure.


----------



## LTZ25 (Feb 3, 2012)

I signed up this afternoon, they said there were 7-8 boater spots still available .


----------



## dsims07 (Feb 4, 2012)

Does anyone know what the count on non-boater is looking like?


----------



## bradsears (Feb 4, 2012)

Mike Harris said:


> I'm out, unfortunately......
> 
> Good luck David.
> 
> Brad, didn't we face each other in a round a few years ago?



Yes sir we did.  I think you beat me by like 7 ounces or something.  

I really like West Point.  Man, I wish I could make it work.


----------



## bradsears (Feb 4, 2012)

aaron batson said:


> I am out this year too... Just dont have the means to fit it in this year... I already miss it, closer to home would have made it easier for sure.



You planning a trip to Lake Norman?


----------



## aaron batson (Feb 4, 2012)

10-4


----------



## DeepweR (Feb 4, 2012)

aaron batson said:


> 10-4



I hope to draw u out one day at Norman Aaron!


----------



## bradsears (Feb 4, 2012)

aaron batson said:


> 10-4



Me too.  Going around the March 16th thru 17th.


----------



## aaron batson (Feb 5, 2012)

deep'we R said:


> I hope to draw u out one day at Norman Aaron!



Fine by me


----------



## riverwon (Feb 6, 2012)

they need to bring the series back to this side of the state


----------



## LTZ25 (Feb 6, 2012)

It would be good if G O N would have one in four parts of state and then the winners could meet for the championship.


----------



## Judge (Feb 6, 2012)

riverwon said:


> they need to bring the series back to this side of the state



That's the middle, not a side, LOL


----------



## Judge (Feb 6, 2012)

LTZ25 said:


> It would be good if G O N would have one in four parts of state and then the winners could meet for the championship.




Ding Ding, winner, a great idea.  I would love to see them try this and get some participation from the South.


----------



## skeeterJ_K (Feb 10, 2012)

huntinglady74 said:


> Ok guys and gals lets hear it;  who all is planning on Fishing this upcomming Tounament.  I and my husband WoodsmanEd plan to make our decision by Monday the 6th.



I'll be there!  First time i've fished the Lowrance Eliminator Series!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 10, 2012)

Judge said:


> Ding Ding, winner, a great idea.  I would love to see them try this and get some participation from the South.



I agree maybe someone should make that suggestion humm.....I think then we could actully call in a series and I believe it would draw a more equal amount of folks.....anyone else agree or disagree and comment to why you answered the way you did. I like the idea of four tournaments and a classic at the end.


----------



## LTZ25 (Feb 11, 2012)

The G O N people are having a hard  time getting fishermen for this format , But if they could put together 4 events at the same time (get help from local tour. directors), Then it could be a little cheaper entry fee 100 @ 50 and you could still have a good payout at the end. Also i would think more sponsors  would get involved if this became the state championship. Its hard to believe this is not already happening.


----------



## c-rig king (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't think its the format as much as location that is hurting the turn out.  Moving it to such an extreme local of the state just cuts out too many participants.  I look for them to move it back to a more central location next year like in the past and I don't think they'll have any trouble filling spots.


----------



## LTZ25 (Feb 11, 2012)

I was just thinking and i understand why west point is not a lot of peoples favorite , Its a long trip for most. I bet it will be at Oconee in the future. It will fill up fast, That is a fun lake to fish .


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 12, 2012)

I agree Oconee or for that matter Sinclar possibly even Jackson Just more thoughts. But like with most things there is always room for improvement. Great suggestions everybody!


----------



## SkeeterZX225 (Feb 13, 2012)

How about a losers bracket...fish for an extra boater/no boater slot in round 3. Everyone that lost in round 1  fishes the rest of the day (round 2) (boater vs boaters/ co vs co) and the highest combined weight  (for round 1 and 2) in each division wins the extra slot. 

 This would accomplish 2 things:

1. Everyone fishes all day
2. Guys that do good in the morning, but lose out still have a chance to advance.

I would be more willing to "pay to play" if I was fishing all day in the tournament than possibly only fishing 4-5 hrs. Travel would be more worth while (ex 2.5 hrs to west point, fish 5 hrs, 2.5 back, is not worth driving, but an all day tournament it would.)

I think splitting up the state would dillute it too much and make it hard to put on. But then again, if the tournaments were on different days, those that want to travel could try to qualify in different regions if they lose in their preferred region.

Also, as stated, bring Rounds 1-3 to a more central location. Switch it up..Oconee round 1 &2, Sinclair round 3, one year, then Sinclair 1&2, and Oconee 3 the next. Even use Jackson, because the ES is not a big tournament,and its during the week, so the lake does not necessarily have to be huge.


----------



## LTZ25 (Feb 13, 2012)

That's a good idea (losers bracket) .


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 14, 2012)

I can see logic their, lots of great ideas I know it does not mean we will please all but nothing ever got changed until someone suggested something new.  But the losers bracket the way you described it makes it interesting.


----------



## lowery94 (Feb 14, 2012)

river one if you need directions to westpoint you can follow me.


----------



## stratos185 (Feb 15, 2012)

Have they filled up yet? Last I heard they was 10 boaters shy.


----------



## POOLGUY (Feb 15, 2012)

Looks like they could not get enough suckers like me to enter.  Got a letter it has been cancelled.    I was looking forward to it again.


----------



## stratos185 (Feb 15, 2012)

I was wondering, but I haven't received no letter yet.


----------



## LTZ25 (Feb 15, 2012)

I got the same letter, its hard to believe GON could not get 32 people to enter. People just do not have the extra money for this are other tournaments .


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 15, 2012)

well now that is cancelled we really need ideas and suggestions for getting this event back on its feet, great job so far everybody keep the ideas comming for I know they (GON ) monitor the important post and as I said yesterday nobody ever did anything till a idea was formed.


----------

